# Android tv box



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have an android tv box and there is a program I've been running on it that now needs newer version of android on it for it to update. The box won't let me update to newest android and I've tried doing it manually but won't. My question is does somebody make a android tv box that will update continuously like my tablet does? It would be nice if there was one instead of trying to update the firmware manually all the time waiting for it to brick my box


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Are you trying to upgrade the android OS or the KODI running on the box? If its the OS, I would say your out of luck. Few if any vendors offer any updates to the OS. KODI on the other hand should update as should the content providers. 

Most android devices dont get updates, Even name brand phones only get one or two. Cheap appliances almost never.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yes needed to update to newest android before I can update to newest kodi


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Bungiex88 said:


> Yes needed to update to newest android before I can update to newest kodi


Do you know if your hardware supports a newer version of your operating system? For example you cant upgrade a win98 computer to win10, though they are both windows computers. I am guessing to keep cost down on low end stuff, they use lowest end hardware possible at time it was manufactured.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

HermitJohn said:


> Do you know if your hardware supports a newer version of your operating system? For example you cant upgrade a win98 computer to win10, though they are both windows computers.


 Yes that its just like me, my early 2008 iMac can not be upgraded anymore to the newest versions of OS X. Even though it is still APPLE I can not upgrade any further then I am right now at OS-X version El Capitan I am at that version now as long as I have this iMac.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Bungiex88 said:


> Yes needed to update to newest android before I can update to newest kodi


Hence the problem, The vendor isnt going to offer a newer android and you would need a custom compile for most kodi boxes.


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello...
When you provide the model info, then it might be possible to find a root method and from there you are free to install what ever you want...
I do that all the time with my android devices...so let us know and hopefully this baby is a candidate...


----------

